# Wild Montana Mustangs.



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Wild Montana Mustangs. 

I am posting this because I am headed down tomorrow to get more pics. 

These were all taken with my old 60D, I just picked up a new 5D MKIII and have been putting it through its paces. Really excited because even though the 60D is a good camera, the 5D stomps all over it and I mean all over it.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

AMAZING pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, we will see what I can come up with over the next week, this should be good. =)


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Made a new friend today: 










These guys however, was really hard to get close to them. They had a baby with them, must have been about 5 months old, they weren't into sticking around to see what I was all about.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Stunning photos! Seriously, that second one, with the 3 dark horses by the road? That looks like a painting that you might see on someone's wall. It's a trip because it's got that "it's so clear and surreal that it can't possibly be anything _but_ a painting" look to it.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

these are amazing pictures you should frame some of them and sell them


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

So beautiful! Subbing. c:


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

And a little shot of the sunset. 










I've spent the night worse places.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

As true blessing in all the sense!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow these are amazing!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome! Great job!
I can't even pick a favorite, but that sunset photo is breathtaking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Just stunning photos! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

*cough cough*. More please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Man O Man...those are some incredible photos! The details are so crisp and sharp, I almost feel like I've been transported to those spots. Love all of them, and that sunset...just WOW. 

If these were available in prints, I would definitely buy a few. Very nice!


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

wow!! impressive  love these pics x


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oustanding photos! Love that sunset! Beyond jealous!!!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow...those photos are absolutely fascinating. 
Love to see more of your photos.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

SoldOnGaited said:


> Man O Man...those are some incredible photos! The details are so crisp and sharp, I almost feel like I've been transported to those spots. Love all of them, and that sunset...just WOW.
> 
> If these were available in prints, I would definitely buy a few. Very nice!


Been printing them up all night, not ready to debut them yet, but have something very special coming together. =)


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: ^^^^^ Can't wait to see what's next. Feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas!


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your pictures are amazing! More! More!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

subbing, because I'm a photography nut


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

More, more, more . Those photos are simply stunning. And those horses are just breathtaking.


----------



## Labrador (Jul 31, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous- the pictures AND the mustangs!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That's it, My two horses and I are moving out of the city and to Montana. Think a scrawny TB filly and a mini mare will fit in in wild Montana? <3 I'm in _love_ over here. What beautiful photography. I would buy pictures like this to frame.


----------



## wolfcoe (Oct 5, 2013)

These pictures are beautiful! Please post more


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

BigNickMontana said:


> And a little shot of the sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Holy wow, your pictures are simply stunning!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

BigNickMontana said:


> And a little shot of the sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that ain't Heaven, I dont know what is :wink:


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

I finally managed to get the gallery of all of them up on my site. 

Wild Horses


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Just lovely, Nick. Good to see Dexter has hs own gallery, handsome boy.


----------

